# Nic



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

here are some pics of our stud horse, Nic








this is him in pasture shape








ok! here is him in shape








a head shot!
ss


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

wow, he looks nice........... 8)


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

cuteeeeee


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I like him, he looks great even in paddock condition.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I like your brand, is he branded on his rump?


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

thanx... the one on the stud is from the Draggin A ranch, ours is the sw... if that is wat u meant..ok
ss


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

How I love four white socks on a horse.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol i so agree with u out the 4 white socks..me little man gt 4 white socks 2 and is a chestnut lol...smart_slider ur horse is gorge!!hw big is he ad wot fings do u do wid him?


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

i don't know exactly how tall he is(short compared to his brothers), but he is a Finished Reining Stud out of Reminic, with Little Peppy on the bottom side. we r working on having performance horses(reining cuttin, and reined cow horse)thanx! 
ss


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

aww kl!!thts sounds rlly gd!!hope it all goes well!!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful boy and he sounds like he has a great pedigree to match! Have you competed him yet? What are his get like? Ive kinda been looking around for something to breed my AQHA mare to (she is roughly 80-84% foundation). She has Blondys Dude and Clabber Bar right on her papers with Sonny Dee Bar just off (4th generation). She is only 14.1h so Im hoping for something that adds a little height. :roll:

Brittany


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

well, so far, he throughs alot of color(or the mares do). he's had a Buckskin filly, a sorrel/don't know, a blue roan filly, a red dun filly, and a paint foal
ss


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

aww i really like him, and his foals sound very pretty aswell! hope they turn out just like him but there pretty colours (i love his colour aswell so basically i love your horse and his babies lol)


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Are they competing/showing? Are you competing Nic at all? His foals sound like they have great color, got any pictures of them! 

Brittany


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

as of now, we are not showing him...yet. the crop we had are 3 year olds, but i'm not sure wat the owners have done with them.
ss


----------



## Playfulpromises (Feb 8, 2007)

He is beautiful. =]


----------

